# Beretta 90-Two Sweepstakes



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Got this info from the Beretta USA Website...



> *Name the Beretta 90-TWO Sweepstakes*
> 
> Beretta invites you to "name the 90-TWO." We are looking for an alternative name for this product and would like your help. Choose from the list of names below. Every voter will receive a coupon good for 10% off all purchases in the Beretta e-Store between 30 March 2006 through April 15, 2006 and will be automatically entered to win a free Beretta 90-TWO! Hurry, because this sweepstakes ends on April 6th, 2006.


Here's the direct link...

http://www.berettausa.com/surveys/90-TWO/NameThe90_TWO_Finalists.HTM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, there was originally a contest to pick the finalists for a name. Those are the finalists now.

Not really too big of a fan of any of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, there was originally a contest to pick the finalists for a name. Those are the finalists now.
> 
> Not really too big of a fan of any of them.


Me either really, I voted for Saber though... The other ones were really bad I thought. I mean... "Evo" looks and sounds to much like... "Devo" :-D

And isn't "Onza" a Mexican coin...?

Here's the full list of possible names...

Onza

Forza

Panther

Evo

Panthera

Saber


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the contest is over, but they still haven't announced the winner yet....


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

I submitted EVO and a friend submitted PANTHER

I understand that "Panther" is copywritten to another firearm company, so "Panther" is probably not gonna make it.

I have recieved a few emails telling me I am a finalist............

the waiting game sucks. I think they are gonna wait until American production can handle the new model since all the 90two's now are imports from Italy until they give the winners a gun. I know a few people have submitted EVO.


Gary


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I kinda gave up on hearing the results


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, still notta peep on this, as far as I know...


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

imported_js said:


> Me either really, I voted for Saber though... The other ones were really bad I thought. I mean... "Evo" looks and sounds to much like... "Devo" :-D
> 
> And isn't "Onza" a Mexican coin...?
> 
> ...


Crusader!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I wonder if they will ever make an Inox version of that thing...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like it is the:

Beretta "We Screwed U Guys On The Contest" Ninety Two :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, its the official "no winner" contest 

Some guys on the Beretta forum claim their entry was among the finalist choices or something - If I knew a lawyer, I think I'd file suit - they have never honored their contest.... No name picked - and no winner for the person who turned in the finalist names...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep, its the official "no winner" contest
> 
> Some guys on the Beretta forum claim their entry was among the finalist choices or something - If I knew a lawyer, I think I'd file suit - they have never honored their contest.... No name picked - and no winner for the person who turned in the finalist names...


I think Gary_P, who's a member here as well, was one of the top 5 picked for the name that he submitted. I think he submitted Evo...?

I don't know if I would be upset or just blow it off...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I was in the top 5 - I think I'd start complaining....


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

not that big an issue

I hate to wait, bought a 90-two anyways

I work for bean counters and they suck, the bean counters at BUSA are like all I have seen before. I got a 15% coupon redeemable in april....big deal.

I love the product, not so much the people behind the company.

Remember BUSA, without us, you would be nothing.....(rant off)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in advertising a contest, and then never picking a winner - that is fraud...


----------

